# Lifespan of a TT



## Sheard_uk (Oct 25, 2009)

It has to be said that there cant be many cars out thre that are 10 years old yet still deliver a great drive.... :lol:

Now my TT is the 225bhp model, its 10 years young and nearly clocked up 92k. Ive recently had a main service carried out, a comprehensive cambelt change, new suspension, new alloys, new air filter and although i must admit ive spent a fair few bob doing it [smiley=bigcry.gif] it still drives like a dream... :wink:

Now why is it when you tell someone that your car has done 'x' amount of miles they look at you in shock and expect it to die anyday soon :roll:

It would be interesting to know what kind of mileage some of your TT's have covered and if you too are equally impressed with the lifespan.......

P.S
I finally fitted my new wheels at the weekend, along with the 15mm/20mm spacer kit - pics will be uploaded soon


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally, I think there is a stigma associated with cars when they reach 100K. Not sure why. But to be honest, when I was looking for my 2001, I did not even consider any TT that was over 100K and I'm sure there are dozens of them with 100K that are in great shape.

the one I bought (8/2000 build) had 67K and still need cambelt/waterpump and a few other bits and bobs replaced under the hood. Maintenance wise, I also replaced fluids; and most of the suspension components because, well, they were almost 10 yrs old. that being said, my little baby runs as well or better than the 2005 (with 30K) that I sold in feb.

Reality? I think the TT could easily go well over 200K and be a good daily driver....assuming one keeps up on the routine maintenance. As I approach 58, and since I only drive a few thousand miles per year, I am convinced this will be my last car.

cheers.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine's an '02 225 coupe and comfortably into 6-figure mileage. I do a fair bit of driving - it's my daily driver. So far she's still going strong and I'm keen to keep 'er going until one of us dies - preferably her, but not anytime soon. Gonna see if I can't get to 200K and then we'll see how it goes. But I'm pretty sure there's at least one person on here with around 140k miles on the clock...


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Mines on about 110K. So I really hope it will last a fair bit longer.
Unless I get bored with it or can't afford it, I will just keep changing parts until I can't anymore or it fails big time.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

quite a few people on here are on 120k plus, but they normally have to spend money changing parts etc, its like any car with this sort of mileage. Parts are never made to last forever and they do wear out, it also depends on how you drive it etc.


----------



## GoldenBunip (Nov 9, 2009)

The wives 2001 TT now has 118k and climbing rapidly, miles are nothing to be scared of, a long as maintenance / servicing is done properly with the correct oil and old bits are replaced as they ware out you are fine. Besides if you go with never replace always upgrade you will end up replacing the weak points with nice mods.

Melanie has decided that she is never giving up this car, so its now down to me to make it last as long as our friends beetle (which is over 45 years old and still running fine)

oh and there was a yellow TT at last years meet that had 160k on it and was running fine.


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

new to TT's myself, bought one with 107k now 1k later i've changed cambelt and water pump (as it failed) and 3 days later the anti roll bar is creaking so there's over £500 in 3 days. I tend to half the actual price when i tell our lass tho!!!!!!

hoping for some easy pain free motoring for a while now tho!!!!!


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

129,000 and climbing  I might have to change the clutch soon (been quoted £900  )


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

2000 reg 225 with 108k im currently on. Changed cam belt and water pump recently and it just flew through M.O.T last month with 1 advisory which i have now had changed. Car seems ok in general appart from the odd censor now and then flashing up which i replaced but am awaiting the next 1 at any moment :lol:

But i certainly hope its got lots more in it yet if looked after.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Mines 10 years old!

8)


----------



## matt860 (Mar 23, 2010)

mines a 51 plate with 106 on the clock and she is just about to have a big turbo conversion lets hope they dont die


----------



## jaredh53 (Jun 30, 2009)

coming up on 80 thousand in the next few weeks, seldom any problems (except for being hit by a minivan while parked...)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Danni's 225 has well over 260k on her


----------



## smalley (Jun 23, 2009)

10 year does that not mean your eligible for the scrapage scheme 

Talking of mileage, some taxi drivers ive spoken to have stated they prefer a car with higher mileage as a few said its usually more realible as its the stop n start journeys that knacker em. My farther had a Espace with 270K on it as it delivered elderly folk and that ran well.

I think its down to how much you invest in the car. 51 plate with 70k so hoping to get a few years out of it.


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

1999 225, with 69,000 on, changed cam belt and all ancilaries at 66,000, new rear springs, new maf,service parts etc, and re-map. only do small amount of mileage a year, [3,000 in two years] so hopefully it should be fine for a few more years yet!  
A...


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the 100k of yore is now 200k on well built modern cars such as the TT. Regular servicing, keep changing worn parts and it will last a lifetime.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Mines 10 and well in to the 90k's and going very well. 

DAZ


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

Mine has 50.000 on her bought at Xmas 09 had haldex oil change and anti roll bar ,just developed a dodgy head light ? .


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

forever if you can continue to spend money on it..........

or you do a tumble and roll..........


----------



## ChrisPell (Apr 14, 2010)

My 02 225 TTR has 49k on the clock but I've known TTs with 180k still going well. Just look after them.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Danni's 225 has well over 260k on her


   Respect! Now there's something to aim for!


----------



## rob1975 (Nov 2, 2009)

10 yrs old 130K on the clock. Still puts many other cars to shame!


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

I think its rediculous !!!

Ive pretty much stopped bothering to try and sell our QS (just about to try one last add on Pistonheads before I turn it into a racecar !!) as all that ever happens is people come and look - say how wonderful it is, how tight it is, what immaculte condition it is and as soon as they have finished they go on to then say they're concerned by the mileage (only 80k ffs !!) or that for only a few grand more they could buy one with 40k miles and thats that !! They knew how many feckin miles it had to begin with, and it feels tighter than some 30k mile cars Ive driven, as you would expect with an Audi thats been cared for !! It really boils my pish !! :evil:

So it seems it doesnt matter how cheap you price the thing (there are 180's and 225's out there for more money than our QS !!) onc they get past 50/60k miles people stop considering them a premium brand and assume that they're junk like a renault or a vauxhall and instantly dont want to bother. So for me as someone who does higher mileages in cars, and now my other half who does the same its almost impossible to sell a car older than 2 years as it will have immediately got to a mileage where people consider its worthless - despite for example the fact that my Mercedes Vito which is basically a big C-Class has done a quarter of a million miles and is still on its original clutch, gearbox, engine etc and is fine, a bit of rust here or there, but mechanically good enough to tow a car from Yorkshire to Essex the other day without missing a beat - which is what you would expect from a premium manufacturer in the 21st century !!

J.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Bladerider said:


> I think its rediculous !!!


I know exactly what you mean - and it is plain idiocy, based entirely in a motoring past of 30 years ago. People just can't seem to get it into their heads that these days cars last much, much longer.

Mine's an '02 with just short of 110k and I expect drives just as well as yours. Whenever anyone talks to me about the car they say how amazed they are that it's done so many miles because it looks brand new. As far as maintenance is concerned it has never wanted for anything. I have a file with around £11,700 of bills in it to prove it (and nearly half of that in the last 12 months!). About the only original component left that suffers any real wear is the clutch. It's just on its second set of brake discs and pads, the entire suspension has been replaced, the turbo has just been completely overhauled, the MAF and all the temp sensors are new, the engine hoses have all been replaced, it has a new exhaust . . . the list goes on. The car is as good as new, and frankly far better than it was when new because every replacement has been an upgrade - but a simple number that appears on the dashboard that frankly has no relevance whatsoever means probably nobody will be the least bit interested in buying it, and if they did they certainly wouldn't pay anything like its true worth.

But that's the second-hand car market for you. Nobody ever promised that car buyers had any sense.


----------

